# What all can I use to bathe my rat with



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Can I use ferret shampoo when I bathe my rat,or even just my own shampoo or something?I'm just kinda curious because I want to save a trip to the store today.




P.S If someones already asked this,im sorry for annoying everyone again,as you can already tell i'm newb & n00b and such and mean not to bother.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Many use baby shampoo (or, so use baby bath wash). I don't see why any small animal shampoo wouldn't be just fine.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha thank you,yeah I just got Gizmo about two days ago,and for some reason he still smells like Petsmart.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, rats can hold that petstore smell for a while. You can try to wipe him down with baby wipes too, where he's new from a petstore a bath might be just a little too stressful on him.

I personally stay away from the ferret shampoo and use a medicated dog shampoo from the vet clinic .


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Let them settle in before giving them a bath. I tried giving a bath to my ferret the first day I got him and he pooped on me.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I've had good luck with giving baths right off the bat, personally. But I don't mind being pooped on, either.  I've found with some rats - especially some of the rescues (that NEED a bath), a bath can be a bonding thing. More so AFTER it's over, of course.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha i've already been pooed on by other rats,nothing new to me.Ive had rats before and such but didnt find out til recently you can bath them,always thought they just bathed themselves and that was fine.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I've heard baby shampoo is the best because if it gets in their eyes, it doesn't sting.
But I've never given my rats baths before, so I'm not really sure.[/align]



Ratastic said:


> Let them settle in before giving them a bath. I tried giving a bath to my ferret the first day I got him and he pooped on me.


[align=center] :lol: [/align]


----------

